# Nikki photos



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby took these earlier. Nikki has a little static electricity and a cowlick going on, lol. Enjoy!


[attachment=61041:Nikki_3_Jan_21_10.jpg]

[attachment=61042:Nikki_4_Jan_21_10.jpg]

[attachment=61043:Nikki_5_Jan_21_10.jpg]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks so clean and fluffy! Too cute!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Suzan, I love Nikki!!! She's such a doll!! :wub: You should post more pics!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww lol she looks so cute and cuddly lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Suzan, Nikki is so adorable. I love her hair cut! Geez, if it weren't for your siggy pic .....we'd hardly ever get to see that girl! ....hint....hint.....  

Dont' put that camera away yet.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I know. I am so bad about taking photos. Hubby is so much better at it. I'll try and post photos more often.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I love Nikki's photos- what a pretty baby! She looks like such a loving sweetheart! I'm sure she's such a joy to love. :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cute little guy. The cut is very even. I'm still trying to figure it all out and Lilly looks like a rag doll.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nikki is such pretty girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks like she's very obedient and a true love.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Nikki is such a cute little girl static and all! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nikki is such a cute little girl. You really should post more pictures.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's such a cutie - and Tessa has the same cowlick going on right now!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

nikki looks great, suzan, soooo cute! and no tear stains, either!  simply beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww nikki is so adorable and pretty! :wub: :wub: you need to post more pictures of her suzan!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a darling little girl, Suzan.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a darling little girl, Suzan.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a darling girl and I have always loved her looks!! I love her pictures Suzan.....and her little bed is darling!! CeeCee has a tent style bed with those same colors I got from Trixie and Peanut.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzan, Nikki looks so adorable. :wub: :wub: Like a young pup with her haircut. We have to see more pix of her other than her wanted poster.  (every time I see the poster I want to make a Tissue Thief one for my little devil dog but I don't want the authorities coming for him LOL)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Suzan I love seeing pictures of Nikki. She poses so sweetly for you. She's a little doll baby and we don't see nearly enough of her. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sweet little Nikki :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a doll! She has such an adorable face! Love the cut, even the static looks cute on her!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Suzan, Nikki is looking absolutely precious! I see that her tear stains are all gone ... did you do anything special? I agree with the sentiment that we don't get to see nearly enough of this little girl. 
I was bummed to read that you won't be attending the specialty show. I really hope to see you guys again in person very soon!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Susan, Nikki looks adorable! :wub: 
You need to have your husband take pictures more ofter. We really don't see enough of her.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, truly beautiful.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Not only is your Nikki a pretty, pretty baby, but it looks like she has the sweetest disposition. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 21 2010, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876214


> Suzan, Nikki is looking absolutely precious! I see that her tear stains are all gone ... did you do anything special? I agree with the sentiment that we don't get to see nearly enough of this little girl.
> I was bummed to read that you won't be attending the specialty show. I really hope to see you guys again in person very soon![/B]


Maybe we can get together one afternoon when I am in town. I'll contact you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Suzan, Nikki is just too cute! Look at her smiling!  

I agree with the others - more pics - put it on your hubby's honey-do list - pics of Nikki at least once a week and they must be posted on SM!!!

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

She is such a cutie.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's so cute!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw Nikki has such an innocent face. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Very photogenic...adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is SO ADORABLE .. love the "little static electricity"


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are all very kind.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Nikki is absolutely adorable!


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow What A BEATIFUL girl !!!!!!!!!


anna


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*   especially the little sweet look on her face.
and the bed, the clolours suit her so well.

:wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

How adorable!


----------

